# MTB for About £500?



## Disgruntled Goat (28 Jul 2008)

Another one of those threads...

My bro-in-law is looking for a MTB for 'around' £500. He'll just be doing trails, nothing too mad. He's used my 1998 Spesh Rockhopper Comp in the past but he wasn't taken with it.

The Genesis range looks ok.

Anyone got a tuppence woth?


----------



## GilesM (29 Jul 2008)

This seems very good value, although slightly above £500, the problem with most of the cheaper MTBs is the fork they fit, this one actually has the rockshock Tora, not the best but a step up from the normal Suntour.
With the Avid brakes and the decent total weight, I would say it would be pretty good as a starting trail bike with lots of possibility to add bling to a sound 6061 frame in the future.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Focus_Northern_Lite_2008/5360032354/

Giles


----------



## Mr Pig (29 Jul 2008)

I narrowed it down to the Rockhopper Disk and Genesis Altitude 00 and about a month ago bought the Altitude. 

It's just altogether more comfortable. The geometry is nice, the steel frame makes it massively less jittery than the Rockhopper, which is jittery even for an aluminium bike. Seat is good, don't be fooled by the look of it, and apart from missing the lockout on the Tora fork the rest of the spec is good too. 

The Shimano disc brakes are twin piston, unlike the single-piston Avids on the Rockhopper, and they are highly regarded. Also don't use highly corrosive brake fluid, they use mineral oil.

Add in the fact that the bike looks great and costs less than the Rockhopper and it's a done deal :0)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Jul 2008)

Do avoid Suntour forks if you can. However don't worry too much about what Mr Pig says about the brakes - Avids are very good too and the twin / single piston difference will not be noticeable to most riders. And 'jitteriness' is more about frame angles than material...


----------



## Mr Pig (29 Jul 2008)

I'm sure the Avid brakes work fine but I looked at a lot of revues and spoke to a good few people about them. Whilst, as I say, I'm sure they're ok I do think the Shimano ones are better. The Avid Jucy3 brakes have collected quite a few poor revues, here are some:

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/brakes/disc-brake-system/avid/juicy-three/PRD_416352_1507crx.aspx

By contrast it's hard to find a poor revue of Shimano hydraulic brakes. The base models seem to offer similar performance to the more expensive ones, the main compromise being that they're heavier. The people I spoke to, mechanics in shops etc, also said they were better. I spoke to a guy in The Hub at Glentress, they use the Altitude 00 as a hire bike, and before I'd asked him about them he said the brakes are superb. I certainly wouldn't buy Jucy3's in preference to them.

Thses are the brakes on the Altitude 00, more or less:
http://www.mtbr.com/cat/brakes/disc-brake-system/shimano/deore-hydraulic-/PRD_361001_1507crx.aspx




> And 'jitteriness' is more about frame angles than material...



I don't know that I agree with that, but it doesnt matter. The Altitude is a nice ride, for whatever reason. You get off the bike after an hour without feeling that you've been locked in some horrible position and need medical help! It just feels right, well comfortable which I think might be good for a new cyclist?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Jul 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> I don't know that I agree with that, but it doesnt matter. The Altitude is a nice ride, for whatever reason. You get off the bike after an hour without feeling that you've been locked in some horrible position and need medical help! It just feels right, well comfortable which I think might be good for a new cyclist?



Maybe - but, bearing in mind that any new style of bike will challenge your body a little, if you feel like you describe, then that sounds like it has to do with lengths and angles, which are quite a personal thing, and maybe the set-up too. You're probably right that a new cyclist should go for something for upright, but it depends on their age - younger people will be more flexible!


----------



## Mr Pig (30 Jul 2008)

What I was thinking was that he didn't like the Rockhopper, which does have quite an aggressive riding position. Fast bike, if you like that sort of thing, but I figured if he didn't like that he's probably going to like the Genesis more. 

I agree that comfort, as far as posture is concerned is much more about geometry. One of the things that attracted me to the Genesis bikes is that all the MTBs have the same geometry. The Core 20 for instance has exactly the same components and geometry as the Altitude 00 but on an aluminium frame. It was actually the Core I looked at first. In fact that would be a better match for the Rockhopper, it's exactly the same price.

Talking of young people, years ago I was talking to a guy in the shop where I bought my Hardrock about the fact I'd never felt the geometry was right. He said 'basically, it's because Specialized set them up for teenagers.' He said that it was mostly teenagers who buy them, or get them bought for them more like, so that's who Specialized target. 

Whether I agree with that I don't know. I've tried the Rockhopper and the things I don't like about the Hardrock are pressent in the Rockhopper too. I changed the stem, bars and saddle on the Hardrock. I've not had to change anything on the Altitude.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (4 Aug 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> I narrowed it down to the Rockhopper Disk and *Genesis Altitude 00* and about a month ago bought the Altitude.
> 
> It's just altogether more comfortable. The geometry is nice, the steel frame makes it massively less jittery than the Rockhopper, which is jittery even for an aluminium bike. Seat is good, don't be fooled by the look of it, and apart from missing the lockout on the Tora fork the rest of the spec is good too.
> 
> ...



Which is on sale here http://www.cyclesurgery.com/Product...t/productID/1026755/groupID/101/categoryID/81


----------



## Mr Pig (4 Aug 2008)

That's a great buy. In fact I'd have bought the Altitude 10 which they have on sale for £599. It has a better quality frame etc and will be a good bit lighter.


----------

